# What is the average salary in Ireland?



## podd (24 Mar 2007)

Does anyone know the overall mean or median salary in Ireland?

Thanks


----------



## Dreamerb (24 Mar 2007)

These any good? 
[broken link removed]

They are sectoral; the most often quoted as representing a mean salary is the average industrial wage.


----------



## Thrifty1 (24 Mar 2007)

These seem to be way over what i know people working in these sectors earn.


----------



## z107 (24 Mar 2007)

Maybe you're looking at the public sector figures.


----------



## woods (24 Mar 2007)

I doubt if the figures for private business are accurate. There is still a thriving black economy.


----------



## Dreamerb (24 Mar 2007)

Thrifty1 said:


> These seem to be way over what i know people working in these sectors earn.


They are averages, and gross figures at that - and the salary of a chief executive and a couple of senior managers tends to bring the average up! Averages don't tell you a huge amount unless you can also see the distribution curves. Bear in mind also that the figures aren't adjusted for age, so if you're younger, then perhaps your friends are still at the lower end of the spectrum.


----------

